# TOTAL SCAM = FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Free is good . . . BUT THIS IS A SCAM!

http://www.valvolinevr1racingoil.com/


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

glad to see that i need to do an oil change in my old lincon welder that flat head should love to have racing oil in it.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Question for y'all that are buying it.  What does it cost where you're at?  The rebate is for up to $50 but a quick look for pricing was nearly $100 a case.


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



bczoom said:


> Question for y'all that are buying it.  What does it cost where you're at?  The rebate is for up to $50 but a quick look for pricing was nearly $100 a case.



Hmmmm.....I hadn't looked at that.

BRB....


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



bczoom said:


> Question for y'all that are buying it.  What does it cost where you're at?  The rebate is for up to $50 but a quick look for pricing was nearly $100 a case.



I plan on buying from my local Farm & Fleet store.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product..._oil.html?lref=/catalog/find.aspx?t=valvoline

Only $4.59 per quart ($27.54 for six).  The rebate is only good for six quarts.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Be careful Dave.  It doesn't look like your selection qualifies.  It's not Synthetic so looking at their rebate details, it doesn't qualify.

"One case or six quarts of VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor Oil (note: VR1 Conventional, Not Street Legal or other Valvoline products are not included)."

When I look for their Synthetic as described in their rebate, it's hard to find.  They list Advance Auto Parts on their web site but I don't see the product on their web page.


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



bczoom said:


> Be careful Dave.  It doesn't look like your selection qualifies.  It's not Synthetic so looking at their rebate details, it doesn't qualify.
> 
> "One case or six quarts of VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor Oil (note: VR1 Conventional, Not Street Legal or other Valvoline products are not included)."
> 
> When I look for their Synthetic as described in their rebate, it's hard to find.  They list Advance Auto Parts on their web site but I don't see the product on their web page.



Companies that name two different products exactly the same need to be shot in the head and dropped in the ocean.


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



bczoom said:


> When I look for their Synthetic as described in their rebate, it's hard to find.  They list Advance Auto Parts on their web site but I don't see the product on their web page.



Autozone has it.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...-26qq?itemIdentifier=794462&_requestid=818181


----------



## Dargo

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



DaveNay said:


> Autozone has it.
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...-26qq?itemIdentifier=794462&_requestid=818181



That seems to be a joke as well.  Try to check the availbility and price.  It's not available at your store nor available for shipping to you.   Starting to smell like a fish?


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



Dargo said:


> That seems to be a joke as well.  Try to check the availbility and price.  It's not available at your store nor available for shipping to you.   Starting to smell like a fish?



It says it's available at my store.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

I ordered some from my NAPA.  I'll have to double check the price before I pay for it.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

I called Napa, Autozone, etc. where they listed it's available and each place seemed rather annoyed with the call.  They said it's a discontinued oil, they can't order it, and they haven't had any in months.  That being the case, some things aren't worth "free" in my book.  If it's discontinued, stores are definitely not willing to offer any support, I seriously doubt you'd get far with Valvoline if it cooked your engine.  I could see them saying "What, you want us to give you your money back or something?".

Bummer.  I printed out the ad, but it looks like I'll take an El Paso on this deal.  Thanks just the same for bringing it up to our attention.  I've read on plenty of websites where they've run into the same thing I did.  It supposedly was replaced with a newer version with a different addative package that's still "not street legal".  What's wrong with the stuff they are giving away?  The guy at Napa, where I generally get fantastic service, acted like he would prefer to never see Valvoline in their store ever again.  YMMV.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

A guy I know at O'Reilly's (since they carry Wix oil filters, Wix and Baldwin air filters) told me that he's had several people come in with a printed rebate form wanting to know if it would be good on 20w50.  It doesn't say on the form it isn't, but he isn't aware of anyone who has received their money back on 20w50 either.

He too said they haven't had 10w30 VR1 Valvoline in months and cannot order any.  That is what is pictured in their rebate web page.  He, too, didn't sound too positive about getting your money back on the 20w50.  Actually, 20w50 synthetic is all I've ever run in my 572ci and 502ci big block engines anyway.  They've only had Red Line, Amsoil, or Royal Purple.  All 3 of those are PAO based synthetic oils where, the best I can tell, the Valvoline "racing oil" is just a hydrocracked 'pseudosynthetic' (synthetic enough for the gov't to allow them to call it a synthetic).  If anyone can point me to where Valvoline has actually gotten into real synthetic oil that is polyalpha-olefins (Group IV) based, please let me know.

Again, I don't want to start any oil war or act like an oil expert, but having been around several engine builders for decades, they only consider true synthetics to  include classes of lubricants like synthetic esters as well as "others" like GTL (Methane Gas-to-Liquid) (Group V) and polyalpha-olefins (Group IV).  This seems to be backed up on Wikipedia and several other "non-oil" (i.e. - no advertising from oil companies) websites.  As I've mentioned, the only oils I know for a fact fit in this group are Royal Purple, Amsoil and Red Line.  And, of course, their price reflects such.


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



Dargo said:


> A guy I know at O'Reilly's (since they carry Wix oil filters, Wix and Baldwin air filters) told me that he's had several people come in with a printed rebate form wanting to know if it would be good on 20w50.  It doesn't say on the form it isn't, but he isn't aware of anyone who has received their money back on 20w50 either.
> 
> He too said they haven't had 10w30 VR1 Valvoline in months and cannot order any.  That is what is pictured in their rebate web page.  He, too, didn't sound too positive about getting your money back on the 20w50.  Actually, 20w50 synthetic is all I've ever run in my 572ci and 502ci big block engines anyway.  They've only had Red Line, Amsoil, or Royal Purple.  All 3 of those are PAO based synthetic oils where, the best I can tell, the Valvoline "racing oil" is just a hydrocracked 'pseudosynthetic' (synthetic enough for the gov't to allow them to call it a synthetic).  If anyone can point me to where Valvoline has actually gotten into real synthetic oil that is polyalpha-olefins (Group IV) based, please let me know.
> 
> Again, I don't want to start any oil war or act like an oil expert, but having been around several engine builders for decades, they only consider true synthetics to  include classes of lubricants like synthetic esters as well as "others" like GTL (Methane Gas-to-Liquid) (Group V) and polyalpha-olefins (Group IV).  This seems to be backed up on Wikipedia and several other "non-oil" (i.e. - no advertising from oil companies) websites.  As I've mentioned, the only oils I know for a fact fit in this group are Royal Purple, Amsoil and Red Line.  And, of course, their price reflects such.



Dude....free is free.   I'll take a free case of oil to have around the farm to use in the lawnmower or generator.

Now availability...that is another question.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



DaveNay said:


> Dude....free is free.   I'll take a free case of oil to have around the farm to use in the lawnmower or generator.
> 
> Now availability...that is another question.



It's free.....maybe.  First, can you find it?  Second, if not, will they honor 20w50?  Almost all racing oil seems to be 20w50.  A 'racing oil' that is 10w30 seemed odd anyway.  If you find some, be sure to taste it and make sure it's fresh before you use it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

They had several weights at my Napa in stock just no 10-30.  I'm just going to use it in my lawn mower and generator so I don't care if it's good or not.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*



PBinWA said:


> They had several weights at my Napa in stock just no 10-30.  I'm just going to use it in my lawn mower and generator so I don't care if it's good or not.



Hey dude, the lawnmower I can understand but the generator is probably the one piece of equipment that I want to work and keep on working.  

I too printed off the coupon and I'll look in to it but the skeptic in me says that this is too good to be true but as has been said ... free is good!!!!

OK, I'm Scottish, being cheap is in the genes.!!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

It looks like my local NAPA wasn't listening to me.  They got a case of non-Synthetic in - even though I mentioned synthetic about 10 times.  They went back to their system and couldn't even find VR1 Synthetic.

Oh well.  At least I didn't spend any money.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Trust me, I'm tighter than bark on a tree right now.  If I can find how to get some, my renters are going to buy some of the oil whether they like it or not!  I have PLENTY of off road equipment that would benefit from the extra ZDDP; Zinc dithiophosphate.  It greatly helps in wear prevention.  The EPA folks just want us to wear out our engines quicker.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Whoa!  They changed the offer!!!  No longer a free case!  Now it's just $15 off of a case.  That's great.  I told my dad all about it and he went there and thinks I can't read.  He said it's clear as can be, $15 off of a case of their oil; NOT FREE!


----------



## bczoom

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

That's not going to bode well for Valvoline.  Pissing people off like this...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

I'll bet the original offer was subject to change............


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

I found it listed on the O'Reilly auto parts site and printed out the product code - they say it can be ordered.  I'll check on the local store in a day or two.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Total scam:

Oreilly Auto Parts lists it (Part Numbers: W853, W854, W855) but they only had 4 quarts left and at most 2 of them were the same weight.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: FREE Case of Valvoline VR1 Racing Synthetic Motor*

Not at CarQuest or Baxter either.  FU Valvoline - now I'll never buy any of your products.


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't you love it when they lure you in with the special and all it turns out to be is bait and switch!


----------



## Dargo

muleman said:


> Don't you love it when they lure you in with the special and all it turns out to be is bait and switch!



Oh, it's not bait and switch by Valvoline.   I just left O'Reilly's and they said they've had plenty of people looking for the "mystery oil" and they tried as a corporation, O'Reilly's, to contact Valvoline about the 'deal'.  Valvoline responded by telling O'Reilly's that they would put their regular oil on sale for them later this month.


----------



## Dargo

Three months later I discover that Valvoline promoted nothing but a complete scam and they don't pay out the rebate as promised.  I'd like this video to get as many hits as possible.  I absolutely HATE companies that decieve and steal from the public.  Here is what I got from them 3 months after the fact: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf5kmNYjo88&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL"]Valvoline VR1 Rebate scam[/ame]


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Fuckers!  Nice work Dargo!


----------



## Dargo

PBinWA said:


> Fuckers!  Nice work Dargo!



Thanks.  I know it's a piss poor video, but I'm ticked at getting shafted!  I sent their headquarters a link to that video.  Now my goal is to see if I can get it to have as many hits as possible.  If y'all don't mind, I think all you have to do is click on it for YouTube to count it as a view (I think).  You don't have to watch my whole rant.  I want them to think the whole country is on to their scam!  Damn if criminals don't piss me off.  Sorry for the rant, but I followed their directions to the letter and even called them to make sure I sent precisely what I needed to send the very next day after I bought their oil.

Right now my dream would be if enough people saw that piss poor video that also got ripped off and we could start a class action law suit against Valvoline for ripping us off; knowing there isn't shit we can do about it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo said:


> Thanks.  I know it's a piss poor video, but I'm ticked at getting shafted!  I sent their headquarters a link to that video.  Now my goal is to see if I can get it to have as many hits as possible.  If y'all don't mind, I think all you have to do is click on it for YouTube to count it as a view (I think).  You don't have to watch my whole rant.  I want them to think the whole country is on to their scam!  Damn if criminals don't piss me off.  Sorry for the rant, but I followed their directions to the letter and even called them to make sure I sent precisely what I needed to send the very next day after I bought their oil.
> 
> Right now my dream would be if enough people saw that piss poor video that also got ripped off and we could start a class action law suit against Valvoline for ripping us off; knowing there isn't shit we can do about it.



I posted on the site where I originally got the link.  I'm not sure if it will help your view count but anything should help.


----------



## Cowboy

Hope it does some good , I clicked on it 10 times after I watched it to see if it made a difference , looks like it did. I'm not sure if you can post videos here or not but you might try, the companys not new to the rip off game. 

http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/Valvoline-Instant.aspx


----------



## bczoom

What a timely post.  I was at the store yesterday getting some things and figured I might as well get some oil.  I saw the Valvoline on the shelf and remembered this thread, so I stepped past their oil and grabbed some Pennzoil and Mobil 1.


----------



## Dargo

Well, what do you know.  It appears that social media does carry a bit of weight.  That along with who knows how many people were shorted their rebates from Valvoline.  Even though my UPC bar code was complete, Valvoline first declined my rebate because it is folded over a piece of cardboard.  Here is the latest email I received after I responded "Sorry, the truth stays.  If you want, sue me" after I first received a demand to take it off YouTube.  Now I just received this:

_Hi Mr. Norman, 

I heard about your issue with the Valvoline offer so I jumped in and did some digging to see what was up.  I'd be pretty frustrated too. 

The first thing I did was have them cut you a check, and then I tried to figure out what went wrong.  So, I have a check in hand now and ready to send to you.  I found out the fulfillment house that processes these offers for Valvoline held back a few submissions because of what they said were partially damaged UPCs, and related issues.  Even though they were strictly adhering to a policy, I would characterize this as a glitch, and I have informed them that 1) we need to have more flexibility in our process going forward, and 2) it is unacceptable that you waited months before being told there was a problem. 

I hope you know we actually do stand by our offers, and actually redeemed a ton of those racing oil offers.  To that end I have your check and will send it to the address I have at 3001 XXXX XXXX in Evansville.  Also, please let me know what type and grade you're using and I'd like to send you a free case in a separate shipment. 

I'm also happy to chat if you want to give us a call at 859-357-7777 and just ask for me.  I'm also hoping that you agree that the YouTube posting is no longer needed. 


Wishing you the best, 
Rob 


Rob Clendening
Manager, Global Brands
Ashland Consumer Markets
_


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet you are the only one they are cutting a check to. Hope they do mail it and you get your free case of oil.


----------



## bczoom

I wouldn't accept either the check or the free oil.  If you did, they've (in a round about way) complied with the terms by giving you a rebate and therefore could force the removal of the YouTube video.  I'd rather have the video.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> I wouldn't accept either the check or the free oil.  If you did, they've (in a round about way) complied with the terms by giving you a rebate and therefore could force the removal of the YouTube video.  I'd rather have the video.



How about we take up a collection to get you a case of oil.  Is it ok with you if it is used?  

Jim


----------



## Dargo

I actually agreed to take the video down "for now" based on them following through with what they said.  However, I'm not adept at using YouTube.  I think I did what I wanted; changed the viewing rights to 'private' and it should not be able to be seen by others.  I do not want to delete it just yet; just in case.

Could someone please try to click on the video and see if it still plays for me?  I don't want to dump all my cookies and have to login again to every site I visit and, without doing so, it recognizes me and the video plays.  I'd appreciate it if someone could let me know if I did what I wanted.


----------



## Dargo

muleman said:


> Bet you are the only one they are cutting a check to. Hope they do mail it and you get your free case of oil.



I did make a comment as such in my reply to Rob.  I let him know that at car shows and races, people mostly sit around and talk about all things cars; including motor oils and rip-offs.  My strong hint was for Valvoline to do the right thing for all they ripped off.

Oh, in case anyone wondered, my baby sis is a big time attorney and she told me that it would be a disaster for Valvoline if they tried to sue me to make me take that video down.  She assured me that if they did, she could make the case and the video 'go viral'.  She said her law firm would likely try a bluff letter to see if it worked similar to Valvoline.  She assured me that I'd be surprised how many people fold at that point.


----------



## Cowboy

Yup the video is set to Private and I am longer able to view it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

​


Cowboy said:


> Yup the video is set to Private and I am longer able to view it.



I can see it by searching for "valvoline rebate" or "dargodawg"

Jim


----------



## Cowboy

jim slagle said:


> I can see it by searching for "valvoline rebate" or "dargodawg"
> 
> Jim


Thats odd I just searched for both titles and cant see the vid but there are 2 other vids of Dargo's that show up .


----------



## Dargo

jim slagle said:


> ​
> I can see it by searching for "valvoline rebate" or "dargodawg"
> 
> Jim



You can see there is a video, or you can actually view the video?


----------



## muleman RIP

No it says it is private and we need your permission to see it. The one of you dancing in somebody's underwear plays fine!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dargo said:


> You can see there is a video, or you can actually view the video?



Very odd, I just tried a real computer and it's marked private.  I tried my iphone again and it still works.  The iphone doesn't use the safari browser, it uses a youtube app.

Jim


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tried my wife's ipad, same thing, can run the video.

Must have something to do with the way the app accesses the site.

Jim


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I suspect they were shocked that anyone actually found the stuff.  They're still a bunch of two faced ass suckers and I will never buy their products.


----------



## JimVT

Did you notice the advertisement at the top of the form?


----------

